# HSS928TA Review/First Impressions



## Rocktaco

I took delivery of my new HSS928 about 2 hours ago. I purchased it from Jacks on line and it was delivered to CO in a timely manner in perfect condition.

After putting oil and gas in and setting up the scraper and shoes I got to try it out on some pretty tough stuff. It snowed here on Tuesday and has getting warm during the days so this stuff had some frozen chucks in it. I was running it in about 1/2 to 3/4' auger height snow.

I'm coming from a 1332 for comparison sake. First I will say that the shoes on the back of the auger housing sucks. It may work in a more flat surface but for the end of drive and side walk it's no good, It tends to pull the blower around leaving it very difficult to control. No big deal, I learned this with my 1332 as well. New side mount poly shoes are in order.

I need to get used to the new controls. I found myself trying to drive it like my old machine. I think at times I even tried to steer it using the joystick.:redface:

I may have been the material I was running in, but I felt it was a little under powered. I checked the throttle linkage to be sure the handle was utilizing the full travel of the cable and it is. That is as far as I went in trouble shooting.. Was it because I am used to the 1332 or the hard pack I was running in, only time will tell. 

The steering works very well, and will only improve once in install the new shoes. This I expected as I had a track drive Troy unit prior to the 1332. This is a great improvement to the older HS models. I took a quick peek at the steering mech and it does look very beefy. Nothing to fear here from what I saw.

The gas strut is a huge improvement over the foot controlled unit, even if I did keep putting my foot down there to adjust it. :wavetowel2: I would however like that control to be angled up more to allow easier use when using it with the auger bucket elevated. Hard to explain, but not a big deal none the less.

I"m noticing something odd sounding, it's making a weird noise at idle, but goes away with any throttle added. Almost like a pull it misaligned or loose. it does this with or without the trans or a auger engaged, a bit of a mystery, Ill keep an eye on that for changes..

To make fair comparison I need to install the side mount shoes and try this thing in fresh snow. It's coming down again so if there is enough I will try it in the morning, otherwise it may not be until T-day until we get more..

-Robert


----------



## mishkaya

Thanks for the review! Which 1332 did you have prior to this?


----------



## Rocktaco

mishkaya said:


> Thanks for the review! Which 1332 did you have prior to this?


It was a 2013 HS1332TA


----------



## malba2366

Rocktaco said:


> I took delivery of my new HSS928 about 2 hours ago. I purchased it from Jacks on line and it was delivered to CO in a timely manner in perfect condition.
> 
> After putting oil and gas in and setting up the scraper and shoes I got to try it out on some pretty tough stuff. It snowed here on Tuesday and has getting warm during the days so this stuff had some frozen chucks in it. I was running it in about 1/2 to 3/4' auger height snow.
> 
> I'm coming from a 1332 for comparison sake. First I will say that the shoes on the back of the auger housing sucks. It may work in a more flat surface but for the end of drive and side walk it's no good, It tends to pull the blower around leaving it very difficult to control. No big deal, I learned this with my 1332 as well. New side mount poly shoes are in order.
> 
> I need to get used to the new controls. I found myself trying to drive it like my old machine. I think at times I even tried to steer it using the joystick.:redface:
> 
> I may have been the material I was running in, but I felt it was a little under powered. I checked the throttle linkage to be sure the handle was utilizing the full travel of the cable and it is. That is as far as I went in trouble shooting.. Was it because I am used to the 1332 or the hard pack I was running in, only time will tell.
> 
> The steering works very well, and will only improve once in install the new shoes. This I expected as I had a track drive Troy unit prior to the 1332. This is a great improvement to the older HS models. I took a quick peek at the steering mech and it does look very beefy. Nothing to fear here from what I saw.
> 
> The gas strut is a huge improvement over the foot controlled unit, even if I did keep putting my foot down there to adjust it. :wavetowel2: I would however like that control to be angled up more to allow easier use when using it with the auger bucket elevated. Hard to explain, but not a big deal none the less.
> 
> I"m noticing something odd sounding, it's making a weird noise at idle, but goes away with any throttle added. Almost like a pull it misaligned or loose. it does this with or without the trans or a auger engaged, a bit of a mystery, Ill keep an eye on that for changes..
> 
> To make fair comparison I need to install the side mount shoes and try this thing in fresh snow. It's coming down again so if there is enough I will try it in the morning, otherwise it may not be until T-day until we get more..
> 
> -Robert


Did you leave the rear skids on when you put the side skids on your 1332? Which composite skids are you planning on using?


----------



## mishkaya

Rocktaco said:


> It was a 2013 HS1332TA


Thanks, I was wondering whether it wsa a Honda or a different brand. May I ask why the switch?


----------



## Rocktaco

malba2366 said:


> Did you leave the rear skids on when you put the side skids on your 1332? Which composite skids are you planning on using?


No. My last blower allowed for the same shoes to be installed on either the back or side of the auger. While I've seen the C shaped shoes in pictures of the old HS Models mine HS did not have them, but the new HSS does..?


----------



## obthedog

Nice review, I look forward to getting mine in a few weeks. Can you explain a bit more about your experience with rear vs side shoes. When you say Poly shoes are they a polyetheline, and do they wear out more quickly? Are they simple to mount or do you have to drill new holes?


----------



## Rocktaco

Oops!

I switched from the HS1332ta the hss928ta specifically for the new features, that and I felt as I didn't really "need" a 1332 for the size of my lot. I was able to do it with $0 out of pocket.


----------



## Rocktaco

obthedog said:


> Nice review, I look forward to getting mine in a few weeks. Can you explain a bit more about your experience with rear vs side shoes. When you say Poly shoes are they a polyetheline, and do they wear out more quickly? Are they simple to mount or do you have to drill new holes?


When they are mounted in the rear, it tends to cause the scraper to grab the surface. If the surface is not completely flat it will grab on one side or the other causing the blower to fight you. There are several threads on side Vs back skid mounting.

As far a ware, I didn't have them on the old machine long enough to tell before selling it, but it was a nice improvement. I didn't get the impression they were waring too fast, and if they do I'll just replace them more frequently or make my own.


----------



## Bob_S

Rocktaco said:


> First I will say that the shoes on the back of the auger housing sucks.


Bummer! I recently sold my 2 year old track Honda with custom mounted steel wheel casters in place of the skids and now I am thinking I should have removed them before I sold it. In any case I will consider the same for the new machine when I get it. There was no ware with the casters over the two years and boy did they make a difference.


----------



## Rocktaco

Bob_S said:


> Bummer! I recently sold my 2 year old track Honda with custom mounted steel wheel casters in place of the skids and now I am thinking I should have removed them before I sold it. In any case I will consider the same for the new machine when I get it. There was no ware with the casters over the two years and boy did they make a difference.


Link to said caster skids please


----------



## Bob_S

Rocktaco said:


> Link to said caster skids please


I made up a custom bracket and purchased some steel wheel casters. If I do something similar again, I will be sure to post some photos.


----------



## SnowG

Do the new HSS models have pre-drilled and threaded holes for the side skids, if we want to add them?


----------



## Rocktaco

SnowG said:


> Do the new HSS models have pre-drilled and threaded holes for the side skids, if we want to add them?


Yes.


----------



## SnowG

Rocktaco said:


> Yes.


Awesome. Will do that when I get mine.


----------



## boathik

SnowG said:


> Do the new HSS models have pre-drilled and threaded holes for the side skids, if we want to add them?


My HSS1332 has holes but they are not threaded.


----------



## Rocktaco

boathik said:


> My HSS1332 has holes but they are not threaded.


Hmm.. I didn't actually look to see if they were threaded or not. Either way though, this thing is getting side skids.


----------



## malba2366

The hole doesn't need to be threaded. You should be using a bolt and a
Nut to secure the skid.


----------



## Rocktaco

I was able to confirm today the holes are not threaded. Like said above, a nut and bolt should do the trick however I'll likely add a backing plate to add some regidity to the auger housing. It not designed the same in the area as the HS models were.

I also took the front cover off to look for the source of the noise I heard yesterday. Once off the noise is gone and all parts (pullies etc.) are tight and to spec. I think the plastic cover has some audible resonance to contributing to the different sound.

I also looked further into the throttle adjustment. I was able to adjust quiet a few more RPM's. This may have been the reason I felt it was underpowered last night..?

Robert from Honda, do they set max RPM by the cable and set screw adjustments at the factory? Could I now have it operating above max R's?


----------



## Gator9329

Thanks for posting all this rocktaco. I just spent my savings on a new 928tracked and want to learn as much as I can about the tricks to owning one of these. 
It would break my heart after all the saving to find this machine underwhelming.


----------



## Gator9329

Question about the shoes and scrapper setup. 
Could you just adjust the height of the bucket with the thumb lever to get the machine to clear snow at the right height or do you need to have shoes?


----------



## Rocktaco

Gator9329 said:


> Thanks for posting all this rocktaco. I just spent my savings on a new 928tracked and want to learn as much as I can about the tricks to owning one of these.
> It would break my heart after all the saving to find this machine underwhelming.


No worries, you will be very satisfied I'm sure. Keep in mind I am comparing one great machine to another. The new features are excellent, and worth the wait that we all had to, or are having to deal with. After today, I think the only thing needed out of the box is side skids. That's my finding, you may not see that as a requirement.


----------



## Rocktaco

Gator9329 said:


> Question about the shoes and scrapper setup.
> Could you just adjust the height of the bucket with the thumb lever to get the machine to clear snow at the right height or do you need to have shoes?


Yes, kind of... With both the HS HSS they tend to be a little tippy when you have the auger riding above ground. Simple physics... There is a lot of weight hanging off the front, so bumps will cause the machine to rock back and forth from the leading edge of the tracks. 

Not sure if that will make sense or not, it's all I got


----------



## Gator9329

I completely understand your explanation. I wasn't sure how front heavy these are. 
I figure I'll find a set of poly shoes for it. The price isn't bad so I don't mind having them


----------



## [email protected]

Rocktaco said:


> Robert from Honda, do they set max RPM by the cable and set screw adjustments at the factory? Could I now have it operating above max R's?


Here's the procedure for setting the idle and max. engine speeds:


----------



## jrom

Robert, this may as good a place to ask as any.

1. Do you have any idea when a shop manual will be available for the new HSS's? (I just received my 1332ATD and I love it so far).

2. I noticed the muffler screws have the JIS dot imbedded on the top. Are the engine screws JIS, but the rest not? I do have a set of JIS screwdrivers, just wondering.

Thanks.

*For the sake of keeping this thread to the 928, I think I'll post these questions as a new thread.


----------



## Rocktaco

[email protected] said:


> Here's the procedure for setting the idle and max. engine speeds:


Thanks Robert, I really appreciate it. This was the procedure I followed but I have no way to actually measure the engine RPM. Will the factory carb allow the machine to rev beyond the specs? I found that that the adjust screw (#1 below) was what was limiting the RPM's so a backed it out a ways and found more RPM's.

-Robert from Denver


----------



## mobiledynamics

Rob -

Pick up any good old hr meter/tachmeter.
I have it on the majority of my OPE - mainly for me to track hrs..
But the benefit is , that you can ~tune~ with the built in tach these meters have/


----------



## Rocktaco

mobiledynamics said:


> Rob -
> 
> Pick up any good old hr meter/tachmeter.
> I have it on the majority of my OPE - mainly for me to track hrs..
> But the benefit is , that you can ~tune~ with the built in tach these meters have/


Any that you recommend?


----------



## [email protected]

jrom said:


> Robert, this may as good a place to ask as any.
> 
> 1. Do you have any idea when a shop manual will be available for the new HSS's? (I just received my 1332ATD and I love it so far).
> 
> 2. I noticed the muffler screws have the JIS dot imbedded on the top. Are the engine screws JIS, but the rest not? I do have a set of JIS screwdrivers, just wondering.


Honda has produced an interim shop manual, with detailed maintenance procedures, but the full tear-down sections are still in progress. I would hold off until the full manual is ready; I will be sure to announce that in the Honda Forum.

The engines for all the new HSS models are manufactured at Honda's plant in Thailand, while the rest of the machine parts (frame, auger, controls, transmission, etc.) are sourced from US suppliers. It would appear the Thailand plant uses JIS hardware, while the US plant does not (at least not on the HSS's non-engine fasteners). Let me try and pry a firm answer out of the model engineer. Stand by


----------



## mobiledynamics

I used to buy the $35 + ones from Sendec/Works/Tiny Tach.
As I get older....I've become more frugal in certain ways ;-), and realize certain things I don't need to get the expensive ones...as it's all the same sch1tz....meaning, the batteries on these things are sealed anyhow, you can't replace it.

So essentially, at some point, you will need to start fresh with a 0 hr meter....

Anyhow, for the last couple of years, I just picked them up from Ebay. Shipped from overseas and takes about 2 weeks, but they are d1rt cheap....

If you want to Amazon it, I would just get this inexpensive one...

http://www.amazon.com/Docooler-Inductive-Meter-Stroke-Engine/dp/B00DDK0XN8/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1448369927&sr=8-15&keywords=tach+meter


----------



## [email protected]

Rocktaco said:


> Will the factory carb allow the machine to rev beyond the specs?


Yes, but the governor should take over if the revs get too high. 

Take it from me, if you wish to make any throttle/engine RPM adjustments, get an inexpensive small gas engine tachometer (<$20). There's no guess work.


----------



## Rocktaco

[email protected] said:


> Yes, but the governor should take over if the revs get too high.
> 
> Take it from me, if you wish to make any throttle/engine RPM adjustments, get an inexpensive small gas engine tachometer (<$20). There's no guess work.


Thanks guys for the comments. Some quick Googling and I now see how simple they are to install. I found one on Amazon for $13 which is on it;s way.


----------



## jrom

Rocktaco said:


> I found one on Amazon for $13 which is on it;s way.


After you get it installed, could you give us an update, and the model/part number?

Thanks,

- Joe


----------



## jrom

[email protected] said:


> Honda has produced an interim shop manual, with detailed maintenance procedures, but the full tear-down sections are still in progress. I would hold off until the full manual is ready; I will be sure to announce that in the Honda Forum.
> 
> The engines for all the new HSS models are manufactured at Honda's plant in Thailand, while the rest of the machine parts (frame, auger, controls, transmission, etc.) are sourced from US suppliers. It would appear the Thailand plant uses JIS hardware, while the US plant does not (at least not on the HSS's non-engine fasteners). Let me try and pry a firm answer out of the model engineer. Stand by


Sorry I missed your answer...Thank you.


----------



## Rocktaco

jrom said:


> After you get it installed, could you give us an update, and the model/part number?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> - Joe


Installed the tachometer a quiet a while ago, but today was the first I had the opportunity to use it.

I got this one:
http://www.amazon.com/Astra-Depot-Stroke-Outboard-Tachometer/dp/B00F2B80YK/ref=sr_1_2?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1450218141&sr=1-2&keywords=small+engine+rpm+hour+meter

Once installed I saw it was running a bit slow from the factory, but a bit high from when I adjusted it prior to it's arrival. I set the max RPM at close to 3800 which is 200 higher then what spec called for..

While in use it nice to have as you can tell when you are bogging it down more than the governer can condensate for.

Oh, I i miss the power of the HS1332. I just felt like I was able to move along at a better pace with it. Not that I needed it, the HSS928 is more in line with what I really need.

I've got the controls down now, this is a far superior machine to what the old HS models were. Way easier to navigate!


----------



## Optical_Man

I splurged a little and got an orange tach-hour meter ~$34:

http://www.amazon.com/Trail-Tech-723-A00-Digital-Tachometer/dp/B0068EQZ06/​









My brand new HSS928AAT read just about perfectly out of the box compared to factory settings:

Max throttle: 3600 RPM
Idle throttle: 2220 RPM​
My unit doesn't like the idle that low. There is too much resonance and rattling. Increasing the throttle to about 2500 RPM makes it sound real smooth. I'll be interested to know if the 2200 RPM will eventually become smooth after the engine gets broken in.


----------



## skutflut

Rocktaco said:


> I was able to confirm today the holes are not threaded. Like said above, a nut and bolt should do the trick however I'll likely add a backing plate to add some regidity to the auger housing. It not designed the same in the area as the HS models were.
> 
> I also took the front cover off to look for the source of the noise I heard yesterday. Once off the noise is gone and all parts (pullies etc.) are tight and to spec. I think the plastic cover has some audible resonance to contributing to the different sound.
> 
> I also looked further into the throttle adjustment. I was able to adjust quiet a few more RPM's. This may have been the reason I felt it was underpowered last night..?
> 
> Robert from Honda, do they set max RPM by the cable and set screw adjustments at the factory? Could I now have it operating above max R's?


What did you play with to get the additional RPMs? I would not be messing with governor spring adjustments or screws on a brand new machine under warranty. Maybe get one of those tiny tachs and check to see the max RPM so you don't blow up your new engine.


----------



## wpiman

*I just got mine...*

I used it once and did notice there were times it seems to "fight" me. I didn't recall exactly when-- but a steep slope could be the time.

I got the Honda so maybe my wife could use it. I just figured maybe it was a job for some muscle.

I don't even know what the **** skids and shoes are on a snowblower. How hard are they to install?

Did anyone get a snowcab installed?


----------



## [email protected]

wpiman said:


> Did anyone get a snowcab installed?


The cab is now available for the new HSS models:

Linky:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/81337-cold-weather-cab-new-hss-models.html


----------



## lillbear

Always wondered why Honda doesn't make a 13/28. If they would I'd probably sell mine and get that one.


----------



## Gator9329

Does the HSS13 fit the HSS28?? might be an interesting swap.


----------

